
The Most Underrated Python Packages - eyaltrabelsi
https://towardsdatascience.com/the-most-underrated-python-packages-e22bf6049b5e
======
cs702
This is a great list; I'm bookmarking it!

I would add nmslib to the list:
[https://github.com/nmslib/nmslib](https://github.com/nmslib/nmslib)

nsmlib is a great alternative to faiss that can be faster in some
applications, as shown here: [https://github.com/erikbern/ann-
benchmarks](https://github.com/erikbern/ann-benchmarks)

------
sunstone
Don't forget paramiko, fabulous for automating interserver work.

